# Saw surgeon, now I'm more confused! What would you do?



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Good afternoon,

I'm home from seeing a surgeon regarding TT, but I must admit I'm more confused than when I started. My endo recommended a TT, but the surgeon seems to think I should keep one lobe. Ugh! I know it's my decision ultimately, but I would love to hear any feedback from anyone with more knowledge than I.............which is very little so far. 
I will def. have the right lobe removed due to the abnormal complex 3.6cm cold mass. But now the question lies with the left lobe. Apparently there at two very small cold nodules on that side as well. I believe they may be solid. Surgeon say's they are too small to fnb, but he feels I should take the wait and see approach. And said generally when you have more than one "cold" nodule it isn't cancer. My fear is "what if". He feels I shouldn't take the chance with having to be on meds the rest of my life for lack of thyroid and then possible calcium issues on top of that. He feels taking the "chance" for a second surgery down the road outweighs all the meds. He will test the mass for cancer and of course if it is, he will do a TT while I'm under, and if it's not, he thinks I should keep the left lobe. Oh yeah, I am hyper too. Although he says it's a mild. Is 0.122 of TSH mild? Anyone been there done that before??? What would you do? 
Thanks for you input, it's greatly appreciated! I am scheduled for surgery Sept 30, so that gives me a little time to do more research.:confused0003:


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

I just had a TT in July. I would just do the TT. I wouldn't leave the other lobe in when it has nodules. The only way to determine if there is no cancer is with removal and pathology. Having gone through the surgery, I wouldn't want to go through it twice.

Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kitemom said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I'm home from seeing a surgeon regarding TT, but I must admit I'm more confused than when I started. My endo recommended a TT, but the surgeon seems to think I should keep one lobe. Ugh! I know it's my decision ultimately, but I would love to hear any feedback from anyone with more knowledge than I.............which is very little so far.
> I will def. have the right lobe removed due to the abnormal complex 3.6cm cold mass. But now the question lies with the left lobe. Apparently there at two very small cold nodules on that side as well. I believe they may be solid. Surgeon say's they are too small to fnb, but he feels I should take the wait and see approach. And said generally when you have more than one "cold" nodule it isn't cancer. My fear is "what if". He feels I shouldn't take the chance with having to be on meds the rest of my life for lack of thyroid and then possible calcium issues on top of that. He feels taking the "chance" for a second surgery down the road outweighs all the meds. He will test the mass for cancer and of course if it is, he will do a TT while I'm under, and if it's not, he thinks I should keep the left lobe. Oh yeah, I am hyper too. Although he says it's a mild. Is 0.122 of TSH mild? Anyone been there done that before??? What would you do?
> Thanks for you input, it's greatly appreciated! I am scheduled for surgery Sept 30, so that gives me a little time to do more research.:confused0003:


What? I never heard of such a thing. Where does this guy get his information?

For one thing, if you have the R lobe removed and it is cancer, then you have to have radiation as well while will zap the other side.

My humble opinion is this; get a second surgeon's opinion and really, I think the whole thing should be yanked. Cold and solid nodules while not always cancer are highly suspicious and if left in could eventually become cancer.

Not a doctor here; as you well know. So, I do urge you to see another surgeon and God bless your endo!


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

desrtbloom said:


> Hi:
> 
> I just had a TT in July. I would just do the TT. I wouldn't leave the other lobe in when it has nodules. The only way to determine if there is no cancer is with removal and pathology. Having gone through the surgery, I wouldn't want to go through it twice.
> 
> Patti


Thank you Patti! I appreciate your feedback. I'm leaning towards a TT. I don't want another surgery down the road that's for sure, but most importantly I NEED to know if it's cancer or not. Not to mention it sure sounds like those that had a TT feel much better after it has all been taken out. Yeah, I understand some have to get their meds changed here and there, but it seems most feel so much better..............something I'm hoping and praying for too. How are you feeling after your TT? I hope you are feeling better and finding answers you need. :hugs:

kitemom


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Andros said:


> What? I never heard of such a thing. Where does this guy get his information?
> 
> For one thing, if you have the R lobe removed and it is cancer, then you have to have radiation as well while will zap the other side.
> 
> ...


Good morning Andros, 
How are you today? I think I'm leaning toward a TT based on the info I have been reading. I do think it's the best approach for me based on the nodules. The surgeon seemed very sure of himself that I don't have cancer. And then my endo called me yesterday. Rememer he's the one that left me a message, but was out of town for a week. He said, after re-thinking everything he doesn't think I have cancer and based on the fact that I just had four surgeries and how upset I was, he feels I could hold off on surgery if I wanted to. I could just wait 6 months or so and do a biopsy. But then I brought up the fact that I have two cold nodules on the left lobe, and he said, yeah, that alone increases your odds of cancer by 5-10%. HELLO!!! He kept telling me to just talk to the surgeon about everything. He's the same doctor that first told me to take the whole thyroid out, could be cancer. Sounds like he is just trying to appease me. I want truth, facts, and answers not appeasement. Geez! Anyways, I'm still reading as much as possible to educate myself. 
If I take out the whole thyroid, am I automatically going to be thrust into hypo state? 
Thank you for all the time you put into these boards Andros. I know I as well as so many others are grateful for you, the board and it's members. Happy Tuesday new friend!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kitemom said:


> Good morning Andros,
> How are you today? I think I'm leaning toward a TT based on the info I have been reading. I do think it's the best approach for me based on the nodules. The surgeon seemed very sure of himself that I don't have cancer. And then my endo called me yesterday. Rememer he's the one that left me a message, but was out of town for a week. He said, after re-thinking everything he doesn't think I have cancer and based on the fact that I just had four surgeries and how upset I was, he feels I could hold off on surgery if I wanted to. I could just wait 6 months or so and do a biopsy. But then I brought up the fact that I have two cold nodules on the left lobe, and he said, yeah, that alone increases your odds of cancer by 5-10%. HELLO!!! He kept telling me to just talk to the surgeon about everything. He's the same doctor that first told me to take the whole thyroid out, could be cancer. Sounds like he is just trying to appease me. I want truth, facts, and answers not appeasement. Geez! Anyways, I'm still reading as much as possible to educate myself.
> If I take out the whole thyroid, am I automatically going to be thrust into hypo state?
> Thank you for all the time you put into these boards Andros. I know I as well as so many others are grateful for you, the board and it's members. Happy Tuesday new friend!!!!


The other thing is thyroid tissue replicates so sooner or later you probably would faced w/another surgery because it can and could grow back.

Now, re hypo. It is merely a temporary inconvenience. There is no reason why your thyroxine cannot be titrated upward until you feel completely well.

You start the med at a low dose, get labs every 8 weeks and med is increased in small increments until such time as you feel really good to go. As your activity increases, minor adjustments are needed here and there.


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah, that doesn't sound too bad. I think I'd much rather take meds each day with the peace of mind of knowing I do not have cancer. Hoping a TT will take care of all the symptoms I am experiencing or at least most of them. I want to feel "normal" once again. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm late into this thread but my vote would be for a total thyroid removal - why chance it and even if it is not cancerous the nodules will mess with your thyroid function.

You will go hypo within a few days which is when replacement will begin.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I had my thyroid out almost 4 weeks ago now. My surgeon started me on levothyroxine the morning after surgery. My endo ran labs last week, told me I was now hypo, and increased my meds. Honestly, I haven't even noticed that I was hypo because I just feel so much better now that I did before.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kitemom said:


> Good morning Andros,
> How are you today? I think I'm leaning toward a TT based on the info I have been reading. I do think it's the best approach for me based on the nodules. The surgeon seemed very sure of himself that I don't have cancer. And then my endo called me yesterday. Rememer he's the one that left me a message, but was out of town for a week. He said, after re-thinking everything he doesn't think I have cancer and based on the fact that I just had four surgeries and how upset I was, he feels I could hold off on surgery if I wanted to. I could just wait 6 months or so and do a biopsy. But then I brought up the fact that I have two cold nodules on the left lobe, and he said, yeah, that alone increases your odds of cancer by 5-10%. HELLO!!! He kept telling me to just talk to the surgeon about everything. He's the same doctor that first told me to take the whole thyroid out, could be cancer. Sounds like he is just trying to appease me. I want truth, facts, and answers not appeasement. Geez! Anyways, I'm still reading as much as possible to educate myself.
> If I take out the whole thyroid, am I automatically going to be thrust into hypo state?
> Thank you for all the time you put into these boards Andros. I know I as well as so many others are grateful for you, the board and it's members. Happy Tuesday new friend!!!!


I am grateful for you! You may not realize it but by sharing, you are helping others as well.

{{{{kitemom}}}}


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> I'm late into this thread but my vote would be for a total thyroid removal - why chance it and even if it is not cancerous the nodules will mess with your thyroid function.
> 
> You will go hypo within a few days which is when replacement will begin.


That's exactly what I was thinking too Thank you for your reply!


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

lavender said:


> I had my thyroid out almost 4 weeks ago now. My surgeon started me on levothyroxine the morning after surgery. My endo ran labs last week, told me I was now hypo, and increased my meds. Honestly, I haven't even noticed that I was hypo because I just feel so much better now that I did before.


Let me start by saying, I'm glad you are feeling better Lavender! And I hope that if I start going hypo that I'm as lucky as you and don't even notice I can handle meds, it's just the not feeling normal I can't handle. I wish you continued success with your meds and healthy and happy future.


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Andros said:


> I am grateful for you! You may not realize it but by sharing, you are helping others as well.
> 
> {{{{kitemom}}}}


I've never even thought of it like that, but that makes sense. Thank you!


----------

